# Colts Cheating Scandal



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right, wonder how loud it gets in that dome, they are amplifing the crowd noise, THIS IS A DISGRACE!!!! :******: To bad for them We still whipped them and the officials with their bad calls as well.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> We still whipped them


I doubt winning by four points counts as a "whipping" in any sport.



> Remember their is only one law in this world. It is that little voice in your head!!


Does that little voice also tell you the correct usage of "their," "there" and "they're" as well?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Learn to have some dignity and class when your team wins. Also, research a little before you accuse. The NFL and CBS both said that it was a CBS production error, not an "amplified noise in the dome."

See for yourself:
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071106/SPORTS03/711060442


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Does that little voice also tell you the correct usage of "their," "there" and "they're" as well?


SIZZLE!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Does that little voice also tell you the correct usage of "their," "there" and "they're" as well?


 :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colts Cheating Scandal

Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I posted this thread so YA All could take a few shots at a Patriot fan, you guys can thank me later ! I will have a beer for you fella's at the superbowl party!! 

Wow the world sure seems to hate the Patriots and New England fan's I think you boys should think long and hard as to why? In the end I think you will find that you all are a bunch of crybabys. :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> > We still whipped them
> 
> 
> I doubt winning by four points counts as a "whipping" in any sport.
> ...


The score does not reflect the game, We had the most penalties in team history in that game and still won!!

Yes, if you get the point the word works. So bring you grammar lessons someplace else! 8)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I kind of dug myself a hole with this thread and I am just trying to get out of it!! 8)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

No the thread was a joke, you know so you could say hey look who's complaining about cheating " A PATRIOTS FAN"!!

All flip flopping is done by John Kerry around here and no one else.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Yes, if you get the point the word works. So bring *you *grammar lessons someplace else!


Should I bring my spelling lessons with instead? :lol: You are using "bring" incorrectly in your command, the correct word should be "take."

Needle, needle, needle... :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya it should be brang :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

njsimonson: Ok you got me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't feel bad Bore.....you wouldn't believe how many times I had kids in school ask if they could "bring this book back to the library."


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel just fine did you see that tail whipping we just put on Buffalo? The Patriots are the best team I have ever seen.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

"we"???????

You play for the Patriots?

You actually watch football, instead of hunting or fishing? Your loss.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You're probably right......only 9 more to go.Isn't it ironic in the fact that the record is by Miami who this year may set the record for ineptitude?Even though Tampa Bay went 0-14.Miami may lose 16.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

MAK said:


> "we"???????
> 
> You play for the Patriots?
> 
> You actually watch football, instead of hunting or fishing? Your loss.


Yes WE! Its a New England thing you may not understand.

Yes I am the 12th player!

No Hunting on Sunday is allowed in Massachusetts!

Cmon Mak you too can be a Pats fan!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

KEN W said:


> You're probably right......only 9 more to go.Isn't it ironic in the fact that the record is by Miami who this year may set the record for ineptitude?Even though Tampa Bay went 0-14.Miami may lose 16.


That is spooky ironic!!  It is still a long way to 16-0, if I know Bill Belichek he cares nothing about 16 -0 and everything about winning the Superbowl. The last game of the season may be very difficult at 15-0 and the #1 seed all locked up, to beat the Giants!


----------

